# New tape machine



## Jma4437196 (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone in need of a new fast and very easy way to applying tape to there drywall board. I have patented my tape machine and looking to sell more of them. Pictures and soon some videos to show it works.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

you could show it here, then we could contact you if it looks good!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Exactly mate show the vids and the pics then we show the money $$$$


----------



## Jma4437196 (Jun 19, 2015)

thanks for the interest iny tape machine. This is my prototype and currently making one out of high density plastic for longevity purposes. This come with the tape machine and the saw horse. The machine hooks into the saw horse making it perfect working height. As the pictures show the tape is pulled through from back to front with a hopper in between applying mud on one side of the tape. So you just pull what you need and put it on the wall board and wipe it and your done! Great machine been using for about 4 years now. Thanks for your time and would like your feed back. Thanks John


----------



## Jma4437196 (Jun 19, 2015)

Not sure how to post a photo if anyone could help me out thanks


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Not to be rude but you think its faster and neater then a banjo...with banjo your not walking around with a bunch of mudded up tape


----------



## Jma4437196 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well it's all on what you prefer, a banjo is neat but it's big and heavy and when you do a whole house I'm sure you will be pretty tired of carrying that thing around verses a little mudd on your hands, that's my thoughts on that


----------



## Jma4437196 (Jun 19, 2015)

Pytlik contact me by email and I can show you the photos of my tape machine that I can't seem to come up on this web page. Thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Jma4437196 said:


> thanks for the interest iny tape machine. This is my prototype and currently making one out of high density plastic for longevity purposes. This come with the tape machine and the saw horse. The machine hooks into the saw horse making it perfect working height. As the pictures show the tape is pulled through from back to front with a hopper in between applying mud on one side of the tape. So you just pull what you need and put it on the wall board and wipe it and your done! Great machine been using for about 4 years now. Thanks for your time and would like your feed back. Thanks John


Already made. Its called a super taper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WLhocR43L0


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/TapeBuddy-Drywall-Taping-Tool.html


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/TapeBuddy-Drywall-Taping-Tool.html


I thought there was something like that just didnt wanna open my mouth dont think were being rude mate we are just realistic tradesman and most of us own all ready the highest technical tools so we expect amazing new ideas


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Jma4437196 said:


> Pytlik contact me by email and I can show you the photos of my tape machine that I can't seem to come up on this web page. Thanks my email is [email protected]


Dont mind people calling me crazy, but I like not to get messy touching the paper with mud.
I will just stick to my zook  Im makeing lots of ceilling, so think I will lose a lot of speed without the zook...


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

If this was shark tank im out


----------



## Jma4437196 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ok thanks for your replys


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Zook for me!
Banjo sometimes but very seldom, Why any1 would pull tape into a bucket and get covered in mud is beyond me!!!
So since I have not seen this NEW invention yet I will stay sceptical about it.:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Zook for me!
> Banjo sometimes but very seldom, Why any1 would pull tape into a bucket and get covered in mud is beyond me!!!
> So since I have not seen this NEW invention yet I will stay sceptical about it.:thumbsup:


Van it sounds almost the same idea as a tape buddy $33 bucks at allwall


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Van it sounds almost the same idea as a tape buddy $33 bucks at allwall


I would love to do a 500sqm floor arae house with that !!!!!!!


----------



## Batman (Jul 4, 2015)

I try to minimize the mud I get on my hands, not because being dirty bothers me much, but if my hands get too muddy my dexterity gets messed up. These dip the tape in mud systems are nothing new, and they never became too popular because of the mess and hassle. If you want to become a millionaire, manufacture a cheaper, lighter weight alternative to the Ames continuous flow tool set. I think many taping tools are overengineered and too expensive.
And by the way I know what I'm talking about I invented the 6 in. finishing knife on a stick haha. I'm the next Tesla.


----------

